
Ask HN: Why are there not many successful link centric startups? - Babiker
Very few companies have been able to make a breakthrough in this area even though the volume of people sending links, saving links is huge. Why is this so?<p>Many have seen success isolating and focusing the experience of photos, videos, etc. But not links.<p>Could it be the case that Facebook, Twitter, etc are actually link sharing companies? Or is there something inherently different about the link as a content type?
======
soniman
Isn't Twitter really for link sharing?

------
sharemywin
How would you monetize?

~~~
Babiker
You're saying that's why there's not many?

